
Machines are making music now. Does this compliment or replace humans? - sparkystacey
https://blog.pivotal.io/big-data-pivotal/p-o-v/will-intelligent-machines-replace-or-compliment-human-workers
======
pklausler
"complement"

~~~
nanis
^^^ This comments looks so good!

